

A nice service for a website to make screenshots - juuser66

Anyone remember this nice website, which allowed a user to push a button on the website to make a screenshot of the view he's currently seeing and then automatically send it to the customer support?<p>I know i saw this url on HN some time ago, but cannot remember now what it was...<p>Thank you.
======
pbhjpbhj
Do you mean take a view of the website, like <http://www.websnapr.com/> does,
or do you mean a view of the whole screen?

I'm sure I've seen the whole screen version but can't find it. There are
several screencast creation programs - this <http://alicious.com/2010/online-
screencast-tools/> gives a roundup of a few.

Also aviary and pixlr have plugins for FF that allow you to take screenshots;
as mentioned in that link.

~~~
juuser66
I mean just from website, something similar you mentioned, but with higher
resolution. It also offered a layer where user can enter some details for the
screenshot and then press "send" button to send this screenshot with his/her
comments to the help desk. Thank you for your suggestions.

